# New Member fron Laredo, Texas



## Laredrone (Dec 1, 2015)

Good afternoon

im a new member from South West Texas Area. Im located in Laredo, Texas right in the border city with Mexico. I don't have any local resources and theres almost no beekeepers in this area. the closest I guess is San Antonio and Austin area. im planning on having 2 hives for this coming spring. I currently have 1 hive that I obtained from a removal (my first removal and I was excited). I have read plenty of books, articles and watched several hours of videos. If any of you know good resources around the area or a good bee supplier please let me know. My plan is to sting hundreds of people from my area with the bee culture. Once I learn more I would like to offer free classes at the local community college and University. 

Thank You:thumbsup:


----------



## jrose1970 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Laredrone! Welcome to Beesource. It is a great place to learn and make friends. I live in Tennessee, so I won't be much help. I just wanted to welcome you to the community!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum neighbor.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Welcome!

I was in Laredo for Thanksgiving. My son noticed a swarm in one of the local parks. By the time I arrived however, the bees had absconded. There is some comb remaining that will surely draw a swarm next year. I'll call you...


----------



## Laredrone (Dec 1, 2015)

Thank You!


----------



## Laredrone (Dec 1, 2015)

Thank You! im ready for next year. 2016 will be my official first year n beekeeping. i started buying equipment late august this year so im ready for swarms and buying a nuc so i can compare hives. hope you liked laredo


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

Welcome!

Is your area good from producing orange blossom honey? 

Any other area in texas known to be source of good orange blossom honey?

Thanks
radallo


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

